# Has Anyone Installed Scissor Jacks?



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I was just curious if anyone has installed any brand of scissor jack to their Outback. To me, they just look so much more sturdy than the little ones that came on the Outback.

I'll take any and all input, particularly those that have done it or even a good argument against doing it. I still feel that my camper moves a little too much once set up.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Luckily my new Sydney came with the scissor jacks. I really didn't like those stabilizer jacks anyway.

The salesman actually told me I could level my trailer with them. Yeah, right! Like I'd believe that.

However, on our last trip while seated in my lawn chair, I just happened to glance at the tongue and noticed it wasn't even resting on the wooden block I had placed under it. The front end was sitting on my scissor jacks! I quickly remedied the situation, but at least I know they are pretty strong.

Mark


----------



## CamperDave (May 2, 2006)

Those stock stabilizers are junk!.







I broke two of them already. They could not level a BBQ grill! I think I will eventually upgrade to scissors. I have cinder blocks and wood I use, if I get the right site, I can rest the trailer on the frame; and yes of course, I use the tongue.
Get the scissors. sunny


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

CamperDave said:


> Those stock stabilizers are junk!.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should not use the stabs to level your camper. They are only to stabilize the camper.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

GoVols said:


> CamperDave said:
> 
> 
> > Those stock stabilizers are junk!.Â
> ...


 Thats why they call them 'stabilizer' jacks. Level side to side withwood under wheels. Front to back with toungue jack....then stabilizers.

John


----------



## CamperDave (May 2, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> GoVols said:
> 
> 
> > CamperDave said:
> ...


Oh, I know, you are all correct on that, I tried tweaking one a bit to get the trailer more stable, that is how it broke. I agree you can't level with them, wood under the wheels is great, then front to back, but even after this, the "stabilizer" jacks do not keep things stable. I hate that rocking feeling I get sometimes.
Stay safe.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I tried succesfully using scissor jacks from a S 10 blazer between my tires ( like the wheel locks they sell) I was always going to mod them work better but have not had the time. They stopped most of the movement and I am 265 so...........

John


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

I thought it was just me. I know that I need to loose a little weight. I found our 21RS to be wiggley. Where is the best place to put additional stabilizers? Would you use them in addition to the legs that came with the camper?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

CamperDave said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > GoVols said:
> ...


Jason,

Sounds to me that you have a "shimmy" problem. I made these:










They cost me $5.25 in materials and about an hour of time. They made a big difference in the movement of my 21RS.

They can also buy them. Camping World has Deluxe Tire Locking Chock available at a reasonable price.

On a side note.
This is my 100th post! Wow.

Just think. I'm only 4010 behind HootBob!


----------



## JohnL (Sep 2, 2004)

The stock jacks are junk. As soon as they hit the ground and have the least bit of weight on them they get VERY difficult to crank. I changed to scissor jacks this spring on my 21RS. What a difference! Very easy to operate. I do use boards to level side to side, but I like the jacks nice and tight to minimize movement.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guess I need to get inside someone trailer that has the sissors jacks installed, as I don't see a big problem with the stock ones.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

The scissor jacks are stronger
But I went with a set of Alunminum Stacker Jacks and a step saver
They really help stablize the TT

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> step saver


Don,

Saw these on CW's website. Which one did you get? Work really well?

Mark


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

A little movement in the camper every now and then







, I'll take it.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> CamperDave said:
> 
> 
> > tdvffjohn said:
> ...


Lock chocks, homemade or storebought are the way to go. I couldn't believe how much movement they got ride of. I have a set similar to these for each side, and they cost me nothing. I had all the materials left over from other projects around the house. Just took me some time out of my day, and viola. $60 lock chocks for $0. I actually even went and bought a racheting box wrench just for these, that never leaves the trailer. That way, it's easy on and off and I'm never without it.

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I had the scissor jacks on my last (non-OB) trailer.

It was only a 24 footer, and it moved more than the new 28 footer with the stabilizers.

It was still a little too much for me, as I am a light sleeper and every time one of the kids rolls over in their bunks, it would shake and wake me.

I got a set of 4 aluminum stacker jacks and use them inboard on the frame from the stabilizers and now everything is good.









Steve


----------



## CamperDave (May 2, 2006)

3LEES said:


> CamperDave said:
> 
> 
> > tdvffjohn said:
> ...


those look neat. I'll check it out in the gallery. If I need tips on how you made them, can I PM you?


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> I had the scissor jacks on my last (non-OB) trailer.
> 
> It was only a 24 footer, and it moved more than the new 28 footer with the stabilizers.
> 
> ...


 Steve and Don,

Do you use these along with the stock stabelizers or in place of? We took a stabelizer off on a driveway pad after out trip over spring break so we'll be replacin' next week while the OB goes in for inspection and minor warrenty work.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Stacker Jacks? Pardon my ignorance but I've not heard this term before.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

One trick I have learned with the stock stabilizers is to ensure they aren't extended too far down. I notice a huge difference between when they are only extended down 6-8 inches versus more than that. As a result, I carry a lot of scrap lumber to put under them in case the site isn't level.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Stacker Jacks? Pardon my ignorance but I've not heard this term before


BBB, gtry here: http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...D=1714&src=SRQB

Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks Mark - knew them by sight but not by name.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

happycamper said:


> Steve and Don,
> Do you use these along with the stock stabelizers or in place of? We took a stabelizer off on a driveway pad after out trip over spring break so we'll be replacin' next week while the OB goes in for inspection and minor warrenty work.
> [snapback]107104[/snapback]​


I use them along with the stock stablizers and the Deluxe wheel locking Chock
And the step saver it's pretty firm now even with all 6 of us in there

Don


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Jason,

Sounds to me that you have a "shimmy" problem. I made these:










They cost me $5.25 in materials and about an hour of time. They made a big difference in the movement of my 21RS.

They can also buy them. Camping World has Deluxe Tire Locking Chock available at a reasonable price.

On a side note.
This is my 100th post! Wow.

Just think. I'm only 4010 behind HootBob!








[snapback]106943[/snapback]​[/quote]

Lock chocks, homemade or storebought are the way to go. I couldn't believe how much movement they got ride of. I have a set similar to these for each side, and they cost me nothing. I had all the materials left over from other projects around the house. Just took me some time out of my day, and viola. $60 lock chocks for $0. I actually even went and bought a racheting box wrench just for these, that never leaves the trailer. That way, it's easy on and off and I'm never without it.

Tim
[/quote]

Any plan on how you made these? My 5th wheel rocks all the time and I'm too cheap to by a set of the store bought ones.

Larry


----------

